# Basque Region



## 120963 (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi,

I'm planning my first ever motorhome trip and i've decided to visit the Basque region in Spain. Can anybody advise on the following topics;
Is it compulsory to stay in a campsite, or can i just pull in on the side of a quite road/carpark somewhere?
Can anybody advise on some good places to visit in the Basque regions, primarily by the coast.

Thanks to all in advance for your help. I really am a novice at this and I plan to have 2 weeks with my girlfriend, travelling around, with very little planning,

Thanks.


----------



## blacksville (Dec 2, 2007)

*NORTH SPAIN/BASQUE*

NOT ONE FOR WILD CAMPING.BUT THERE ARE PLACES OK.CAME THROUGH THE REGION IN SEPTEMBER,VERY NICE BUT A LOT OFF THE SITES ARE CLOSED FROM EARLEY SEPTEMBER.HOPE I HAVE BEEN OF SOME HELP. BLACKIE


----------



## 103374 (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi Blackie,
In our opinion, the Basque region Spain is one of the most attractive regions of Spain and the people very friendly. You should be aware that wild camping is not allowed anywhere in Spain, but is tolerated in many areas. You don't say when you are going, as long as its not July/Aug you should have no problem finding a site without booking. Re wildcamping - only do it where there are other vans and be prepared to be moved on.
If you submit a campsite review, this will allow you to access the MHF campsite map which can be useful.
Regards
Kevin


----------



## 120963 (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks for your help guys, much appreciated. I'm going for the last week of June & first week of July.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I used to truck around the Basque area for quite a few years and it is very nice and the people are very friendly. They consider themselves to be Basque and not Spanish.
Away from all the large towns and cities you will find it as safe as anywhere and where ever you see trucks overnighting, you can always stop at these places. Some are better than others.
One of my favourite areas.
Just beware at the border town Irun & Bilbao.
Enjoy


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Stayed at the site in Zarautz in November. Spectacular views over the ocean from the site and interesting drive along the coast road. Very friendly people at the site who speak excellent English.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

Basque country is north est Spain and Southwest France, Pyrenees inc.
Plenlty of camping and Aires in the French side , coast not the best . one thing you dont park near are Trucks,(ex trucks owner) that means Autoroutes and you dont overnight on then here , this area is heavely trucked on all the main routes. get up in the mountains on both side of the border and explore, but the best region here is the coast of northern Spain to Galicia ,lots of wildcamping lots of wild playas , beautiful . Get a good guide, Buen Viajes,


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

At that time of the year make sure you hit St Jean de Luz on the west coast of France, in Basque country a mere cock stride over Spanish border. They have a super festival then which we happened on by chance. Nice site there too and easy walk in. I think I charted it on the MHF list


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

silversurfa said:


> Basque country is north est Spain and Southwest France, Pyrenees inc.
> Plenlty of camping and Aires in the French side , coast not the best . one thing you dont park near are Trucks,(ex trucks owner) that means Autoroutes and you dont overnight on then here , this area is heavely trucked on all the main routes. get up in the mountains on both side of the border and explore, but the best region here is the coast of northern Spain to Galicia ,lots of wildcamping lots of wild playas , beautiful . Get a good guide, Buen Viajes,


 HI silversurfer, You obviously dont know the truck stops that I used to stop at Not Autoroutes but along national and C roads. There are a few good ones that I know and I would be very happy to overnight at them.
Autoroutes are a Big No!
Galicia is a big yes as it is a fantastic area.
Just go for it as many places to overnight


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Can't help with regards to camping, but San Sebastian is wonderful. beautiful clean beaches. We went on the bike a couple of years ago.
If you intend eating out, eat early and chose the set menu, prices can almost double in some places after 9 pm.
The tapas is great, get off the main drag and into the little side streets for best choice.


----------



## 120963 (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks again all. 
One last thing before i head off on the road, can anybody recommend a guide to all the campsites in the region? I can't get access to the one on this website.


----------

